# Avoiding the Crowds



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This week, I felt overdue to visit a spot I hadn't been to in a couple of years. The drive was long and there was a hike at the end, but the beauty of the area was worth the effort.

During the hike, it was hard to keep focused on the target water with the many beaver ponds along the trail. The small creek that feeds the ponds cuts through some great land.



















There were a lot of mushrooms growing along the trail. It made me wonder if they were edible.





































The first few beaver ponds were really silted in and only held tiny fish that were very skittish. Further up the canyon, the ponds got deeper and the fish were of catchable size.










I love a nice little stream in a high mountain setting. Beaver ponds hold a special place in my world.










Plenty of brookies met the Blue Fox, mostly in the 10-12 inch range, some smaller.




























One pond could've taken me all day to explore, but a handful of aggressive little brookies was all I allowed myself before continuing on my way.










After spending more than two hours on what should've been one, I finally reached my destination.










The fishing was much slower than at the ponds, but it was still a nice place to kill the time. The fish were mostly in the deeper water and the rocky bottom stole a couple of lures and jigs from me. On the bait rod, a minnow picked up a decent tiger.










A worm produced a lot of curious nibbles, but only a few held on long enough to pay me a visit.










Nice, bright colors on this brookie.










It was nice to go back to that little lake and revisit the area. A lot has changed in 2 years, mostly the number of trees infested with the bark beetle, but there was a lot more trash on the ground this time. That's too bad.

The hike back down was a lot faster, but I still had to stop for a couple of pics on the way.



















Such a beautiful place. It's always sad to leave the mountains, but a long, drowsy drive awaited me. I watched from the driver's seat as the fading sunlight painted the clouds.










Big skies over an open road guided me back home, satisfied with another good trip in God's Country.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

You da man!    8) :shock:   _(O)_ :O•-: o-||


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the awesome report and photos. 8)


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Another great post from loah. Your post always put a smile on my face. Wish I could find more time to fish like you. Thanks again.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Great Post and Beautiful Pics!

I just have to say that I'll be forever grateful for the Mirror Lake Highway, and the West end of the Uintas. They sure stop most of the masses from crowding me out. 

I love getting a place all to myself. Anyway, good job on the trip.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH, 

Any mushroom is edible, some may just decrease your life expectancy significantly.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report and scenery pics...glad you had a great time out in the Utah Mountains sure looks like a relaxful enjoyable outing.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job dude love the tigers


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Amazing! Great pics and what sounds like a really cool trip. The coloring on that Tiger was wild, nice looking Brookies as well. Great post.


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome post! Great looking fish and beautiful pics!

Thanks!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome LOAH thanks for sharing.


----------

